

Ménage à trois: Pi 1 and 2 have a forbidden love affair with Docker - beagile
http://blog.hypriot.com/kick-ass-raspberry-pi-2-having-a-forbidden-love-affair-with-docker-1-dot-4-1

======
kennu
Docker on ARM is cool, but it also adds some complexity and heaviness.

\- You can't access some things from inside containers, e.g. Bluetooth LE.

\- Processes that run in separate containers don't use shared libraries
(shared RAM) so they weigh more. At least I believe so.

I recently built 5 Raspberry Pis for IoT data collection purposes, and they
were slow and unreliable when running multiple Node.js apps in Docker
containers. Moving the Node apps to run under plain Arch Linux systemd made
the Pies noticeably more reliable and efficient.

~~~
beagile
Well I did not try to use bluetooth from a container yet, but did you run
those containers with '\--privileged' as part of the docker run command?

This article looks at the different aspects of using '\--privileged':
[http://developerblog.redhat.com/2014/11/06/introducing-a-
sup...](http://developerblog.redhat.com/2014/11/06/introducing-a-super-
privileged-container-concept/)

------
beagile
[http://blog.docker.com/2015/02/docker-1-5-ipv6-support-
read-...](http://blog.docker.com/2015/02/docker-1-5-ipv6-support-read-only-
containers-stats-named-dockerfiles-and-more/) After Docker 1.5 is out...
anybody interested in a new Raspberry Pi 2 compatible image?

~~~
dordoka
Yes please!, Thank you very much.

On top of that, it would be awesome if you could release the repo with the
source, makefiles and stuff...

------
beagile
Get the most recent Docker working on your Raspberry Pi in no time at all. See
what is already possible with such tiny device.

Love to hear your feedback!

~~~
rcarmo
How future-proof is this? i.e., where do we get updates from?

(if there aren't any extra APT repos, is there a source tree/recipe to upgrade
to later versions?)

~~~
beagile
Currently this is more of an experiment to see if it is possible to get Docker
running. The image is based on Raspbian with a custom kernel compiled for
working with Docker and OverlayFS. We will publish our buildscript within a
couple of days on github. Based on the feedback we get we want to provide
updates to the image on a regular base.

~~~
rcarmo
Thanks. I would very much like to see that buildscript - I've been tinkering
with the idea of building something along these lines but with an Ubuntu armhf
userland (given that Ubuntu on ARM has a lot of advantages for me).

~~~
beagile
Just stay tuned. It is coming. :)

~~~
nunofgs
Any news on that build script?

